# A girlie question



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

I think a chest guard is pretty standard shooting gear despite one's endowment. I'm also a newbie and I've found I haven't needed one yet (and my endowment is probably average). You should try looking online or in catalogs. Angel is a good brand, but there are others. Just make sure you get the right size! Good luck, artemesia!


----------



## Artemis (Feb 15, 2005)

Your question is a good one and it's information that we do need to share. Many folks will say that the string doesn't/shouldn't touch the chest, while others swear it has to -- I think it's a matter of build. In any case, a chest guard (or chest protector) will protect very delicate tissue and keep your clothing from getting tangled in your string (but we know that would never happen, right?  ) 

I haven't been really happy with the standard chest protectors out there as they just don't fit endowed women. My solution is to use an Enell sport bra (http://www.enell.com), it binds the chest well (okay, _flattens_) and covers pretty high up under the armpits. A form fitting shirt over it works well and may be give you sufficient protection, but I still use a standard chest protector over the top.

One other solution: there is a gentleman in the U.K. who has taken great pains to fit the female form with his chest guards: http://www.arrowheaduk.com/ I haven't tried his yet, but it looks smart. 

Hope this helps -- happy shooting!


----------



## dodgetech (Nov 16, 2003)

*in the past days..*

can you believe this,i read in a book somewhere that in the past history that pharro women in the family were the hunters, 800bc..anyways women had that problem so they would cut off their own breast,,kinda barbaric if ya ask me.. :mg: 


getting back to your question you kinda wonder women in some off those pictures that are very endowed how do they shoot their bows without the string smacking,,most women i see unless its under there shirts arent wearing gaurds,but id think that it would be a wise decision,,


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

It will depend on your form and where your string crosses your body. I have never had an issue with a compound ( the string comes to the side of my chest), but a recurve is a different matter. Cartel, Angel and Shibuya(sp) all make good ones, just make sure you order the right size. The angel of the string on a recurve is different and can cross the front of the chest at just the angel to try and rip something off.. Just like with an arm guard, each persons form will determine their need.


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*15 yr. Old daughter*

My 15 yr. old daughter is becoming more and more interested in shooting. And my better half's(forgot I am the better half) shared with her out her gene pool a nice chest. Anyhow is there more of an issue with setup would you ladies say or is it just going to happen with a woman's build that there will be some contact to the breast. What I do not want to happen is that she get's turned off the sport because she is being bruised. If it's just going to happen and not a techique thing then I need to have mom get her a different bra and or chest guard.

I am glad a one of you ladies started this. I refrained myself from being a man for a moment because I do understand this could true issue for ladies. Boy it was hard not to poke fun though, I guess if it was Friday I would cut loose. :zip: :zip: :zip:


----------



## Clickerati (Mar 20, 2005)

Artemis said:


> One other solution: there is a gentleman in the U.K. who has taken great pains to fit the female form with his chest guards: http://www.arrowheaduk.com/ I haven't tried his yet, but it looks smart.


Dave Howell from Arrowhead UK is on my UK archery forum (his nick is Old Bloke -- see the link in my sig). He's a very nice chap and they do quality equipment. Click here to see the women's chest guard.


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I am very well endowed  but shoot a compound and have never had an issue hitting anything. If you need a chest protector by all means get one....that is one area I would not want to get slapped by the string


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

These items are generally called "chest guards" but are more accurately "clothing guards" and the main purpose is to keep any loose clothing - buttons, pockets, folds of cloth - from catching on the string. A lot of men with thin builds, whose bowstrings never come even close to their chests, also use them. It's just not worth the risk in competition to have a stray bit of sleeve or loose shirt flap out in a gust of wind and catch the string.

A chest guard is not really necessary if you wear a very tight-fitting shirt. 
In some cases it may be better to NOT use a chest guard and let the string dig in slightly. Most chest guards are a stiff material, and the string may actually be deflected by it.

In cases where the breast interferes with the string, the shooting form needs to be modified slightly - a more open stance and low bow shoulder helps, along with as short a bow as possible to reduce the string angle.


----------



## artemesia (Jun 24, 2005)

Clickerati said:


> Dave Howell from Arrowhead UK is on my UK archery forum (his nick is Old Bloke -- see the link in my sig). He's a very nice chap and they do quality equipment. Click here to see the women's chest guard.



Thanks for the info. I definitely think I should get one (I'm just starting out) I was kind of embarassed to ask & am relieved at the lack of smarmy comments. I know its a great setup.

Those look really nice, very sleek, but from the pics they don't look like they'd hold anything more than a "c" cup. Does anyone know of a company that makes chest guards that would go into the multi-D's? Would it make sense to bind with cloth (minimizer bras would get me down to a "D" at best) then wear a guard? Pink or purple glitter vynil covering would be nice, but not needed . But yeah I'd prefer the funky/sexy look to the matronly unless it becomes a performance issue.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 15, 2005)

The Enell bra will definitely flatten out D or larger cup (looking about like a B) so that you can use one of the nicer guards like Angel or Shibuya, etc. These guards are available through K-1 Archery, Lancaster and other fine archery shops online. 

I haven't seen any fancy pre-made guards, but it seems to be a trend to decorate them yourself with laminated pictures sewn to the mesh. The laminate can also help keep the string sliding. Perhaps if you purchased a white guard you could use fabric paint/dye on the trim. Heck, you might even be able to paint it with the new spray paint from Krylon/Rustoleum for plastics. Otherwise, the standard colors are black and white, with some companies making blue or red if you are right handed.

Get creative and show your colors... then get out and shoot! :wink:


----------



## D_Hunter (Sep 1, 2004)

:zip: :wink: :angel: :tongue: 

Enough said out of me !!


----------



## Artemis (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry.... did we make you blush?!


----------



## D_Hunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Not even close my dear... :wink:


----------



## HoytGirl86 (Apr 19, 2005)

I WORK IN AN ARCHERY PRO SHOP SO I SEE LOTS OF PEOPLE IN AND OUT OF HERE DAILY. A LOT OF THE MEN WEAR THEM BUT I'VE SEEN PLENTY OF WOMEN WHO WEAR A CHEST PROTECTOR AS WELL, BUT IT'S MOSTLY RECURVE SHOOTERS. I'D RECOMMEND IT JUST AS A SAFETY THING...YA KNOW A "JUST IN CASE" TYPE OF DEAL. YOU CAN NEVER BEEN TOO CAUTIOUS! :smile:


----------



## artemesia (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks so much ladies. This is very cool, a friend of a friend is a metal band costume designer and I think I can get her to do one custom (most look like modified elizebethan collars like when a pet gets surgery with straps from what I can tell, though the Uk company is closer to a corset top minus one breast). Apparently those ennel bras were on Oprah and now have over a month wait list just to spend $59 on an unflattering bra. They must be amazing. Question is, do I need a really hard material, what are optimal design issues/problems in existing products, and what do you wish your chest guard did that it doesn't.
I swear, the cost of the clothes/accessories for all the bowhunting stuff is almost as bad as the bow.


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Lady Hunters???*

Since you gals are on this subject...... I have a girlfriend that is "endowed" and I was wondering this..... While hunting, have you ever felt a need for this "uni-boob" contraption or any other device to keep your jacket/clothing out of the strings way? 

When I watch my girlfriend shoot, I'm always curious of this because the string is right up against the left breast. So, whats the feeling of you lady hunters, will she need something to keep everything out of the way come hunting time?

Thanks  
Cya Rick


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*By the Way.....*

Sorry if my above post sounded wrong. Definately didn't mean to be! Just curious if the HUNTER LADYS have any experience with this.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

I would suggest that if a recurve is being shot, or even a compound that comes close, or brushes the clothing, to shoot with one.

Two reasons. Yes, they can save a portion of the body, which in my oppinion, would be well worth the effort even if only utilized once  

Second reason is the slickness of the chest guard. If the shirt is even being rubbed in an unimportent place, the mesh of the chest guard is much more consistant than any cotton type shirt. I think they are a more consistant and clean "brush" than a shirt.

go for it :wink:


----------



## ehntr (May 14, 2004)

HoytGirl86 said:


> A LOT OF THE MEN WEAR THEM BUT


When men wear them they are called either a bro or manzere :angel:


----------



## lungbuster-gal (May 1, 2005)

*bowme..2*

I've been shooting over 10 years now, both hunting and 3-D, and have never used one. If she's comfortable, burying the string into her breast, that's fine. That's what I do, and I'm busty. When she's hunting she'll be in camo, and depending on the weather, she'll have enough bulk in clothing it won't make a difference.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

And the whole time I thought it was lungbuster-gal, not lungbusty-gal!


----------



## lungbuster-gal (May 1, 2005)

You are so witty! In all honesty, I needed my arm gaurd the most, I forget to roll my elbow down at full draw, kept whacking my forearm.


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Try to feel your shoulder joint relax on the draw. Elbow will naturally follow. I only use arm guard to keep hunting clothes out of the way. Besides, get wacked at 70+ pounds and you learn very quickly.


----------



## lungbuster-gal (May 1, 2005)

I think it's just a girl thing, but in case ya haven't noticed, women are built a little different, LOL. Getting my forearm whacked at just 55 lbs hurt. I think for a month when I just started shooting, my left arm was black and blue. I learned the hard way also. I also use my armgaurd now to keep my cloths out of the way now.


----------



## Ottawa Rogue (Dec 27, 2004)

3dmama said:


> I am very well endowed  but shoot a compound and have never had an issue hitting anything. If you need a chest protector by all means get one....that is one area I would not want to get slapped by the string


You oughta ask my wife what that feels like    
believe me, it wasn't pretty by a long shot. although i was proud of her, not a swear, scream, cry or even a whimper, she just dropped the bow and went inside. Left a VERY impressive bruise too.
i would strongly reccomend that y'all use a guard


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Sts*

Female archers might consider the STS $40.00 installing 5 min

It will not slap body but may reduce the amount of string travel


Can't hurt

Cheers


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

My breasts take a beating!


----------



## bowme..2 (Apr 20, 2005)

*lungbuster....*

Thanks, thats what I was needing to know.

Cya Rick


----------

